# What is the general consensus about flow hives?



## Hans369 (Feb 4, 2016)

My husband and I are thinking of purchasing a flow hive unit.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Two expensive and a gimmick for lazy people.
Several post about them here.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/livestock-forums/beekeeping/545122-austrailian-beehive-real.html

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/li...s-anyone-heard-experienced-new-type-hive.html


 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

the way I see them is ,,,,, they say you do not have to open the hive just take the honey by turning a knob ,,,, they show it flowing like its heated honey (flows way to fast to be coming from a frame ) and if you do not look how do you know what is capped or not ..... and cost way more then its worth to me ,,, any way digging in a hive is how I relax in the summer ,


----------



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

They're expensive and if, particularly as a noob, you never look in your hive, you will never figure out when something's not right until it's too late. The honey extraction method is just asking for the bees to decide that it's robbing time. Seriously people have been making hives the same way for so long for a good reason, it's a method that works!


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Has any actually been delivered?


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

thats the big thing last summer they had collected millions and had not sent one hive out the way I feel is it is a huge sham


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

It does not work as shown!!! I have a friend that has actually seen one in person. You must remove the flow hive in order to extract the honey. This is one of the duh moments. No way would the bees leave the honey alone. She said that it did release the honey. These are deep frame sized. A deep super full of honey AND plastic is going to be really heavy!

Waste of money, sure recipe for disaster for beginners. Just say NO!


----------

